# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  24 Korrik: Shen Kristina

## NoName

*24 Korrik: Shen Kristina, Martire* 



Për Shën Kristinën martire, pajtore e Bolsenës në Itali, ruhen shumë gojëdhëna, por jo më pak edhe dëshmi historike. Nga zbulimet arkeologjike të shekullit XX mësojmë se që nga shekulli IV nderohej një shenjtore me emrin Shën Kristina, pranë varrit të së cilës ishte hapur një varrezë e nëndheshme. Pikërisht ndër katakombet ku besohej se ishte varrosur, u gjet një shtatore e shenjtes realizuar në terrakotë të pikturuar dhe sarkofagu me trupin e saj.

Kristina jetoi në kohën e Dioklecianit (243-312). Ishte bijë e Urbanit, komandant ushtrie në Bolsenë. Pikërisht i jati, me bindje pagane, e mbylli së bashku me 12 vajza, në një kullë, ku duhej të adhuronte gjithë jetën idhujt si vestale. Por Kristina 11 vjeçare, që ishte takuar me Krishtin, nuk pranoi ti bindej tet. 

Përkundrazi, pasi pau në vegim një engjëll, i rrëzoi nga elterët zotat e rremë, duke i bërë copë-copë. I ati përdori të gjitha mjetet për ta kthyer përsëri në fenë e të parëve, por më kot. Atëherë ai e arrestoi, e rrahu mizorisht e më pas ia dorëzoi gjykatës, që e dënoi me tortura edhe më të rënda, deri tek tortura e rrotës së zjarrtë. Por vajza, gjysëm e djegur, vijoi të dëshmonte Krishtin. E flakën atëherë në qeli, plot me plagë, por ajo, sipas gojëdhënës, u shërua mrekullisht nga engjëjt. Atëherë vendosën ta mbysin në ujë. E hodhën, prandaj, në liqenin e Bolsenës. Por, gjithnjë sipas traditës, guri që i kishin varur në qafë, u mbart nga dy engjëj e ajo shpëtoi nga mbytja. Doli në breg së bashku me gurin, mbi të cilin mbeti gjurma e këmbës së saj. Ky gur më pas u shndërrua në elter të bazilikës, që mban emrin e Shenjtores në Bolsenë, qytet italian që e nderon në mënyrë të veçantë, duke kremtuar në festën e saj edhe një proçesion, që njihet me emrin Misteret e Shën Kristinës.

Shpëtoi nga ujërat, por jo nga mizoria e njerëzve: gjykatësit e dënuan edhe më egërsisht: e poqën në skarë, i prenë gjirin e së fundi, njëri nga xhelatët, duke u prekur thellë nga pamja e tmerrshme e trupit të saj të coptuar, e mbyti me shigjeta, si Shën Sebastianin.

Një jetë e aq më tepër një vdekje tragjike si ajo e Shën Kristinës, nuk mund të mos frymëzonin shumë artistë të njohur të të gjitha kohërave, që i kushtuan disa vepra të famshme në pikturë e në skulpturë. Po kujtojmë vetëm Sinjorelin, Kranah, Veroneze, Dalla Robia, të cilët e paraqitën në skenat e torturave, të shoqëruar me simbolet e mjeteve të martirizimit. Kujtojmë se pikërisht në bazilikën kushtuar Shenjtores ka ndodhur mrekullia eukaristike e se emri i saj është shumë i përhapur ndër shqiptarë.

----------

